

Facebook Just Downplayed The Biggest Launch They've Made Since Web Platform - wowamit
http://www.staynalive.com/2011/10/facebook-just-downplayed-biggest-launch.html

======
FredBrach
yup, downplayed, seems true. Is this something like: stop hypness on critical
launch - which would succeed however? - I'm referring google+ like launches
and critics. Less hypeness = less survey = less critics, something like that?

~~~
FredBrach
it may also be lean launching.

